# Et Si... Petits et grand défis personnels



## Aladdin Sane (20 Novembre 2007)

Voici donc un topic qui sert à se motiver. A se lancer à soi-même des défis, qu'ils soient énormes ou même très simple.
Tous les posts doivent commencer par "et si", et bien évidemment ne comprendre que l'un de ces défis.
Un exemple:
"Et si je me donnais les moyens de réussir ma journée?"

Voila. Donc je commence:

Et si pour une fois je finissais mon boulot d ela journée dans les temps?


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2007)

*NB : Vous entrez dans une zone sous haute surveillance.*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2007)

*Et si*
j'allais chercher une bière au frigo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si, je me remettais enfin à faire du sport plus d'une fois par an?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si j'arrivais à ne plus réagir à des posts à la con ?
Allez rien qu'aujourd'hui.

Je tente.

:affraid: :sick:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Novembre 2007)

et si.... je planifie ma journée et je vais m'y tenir etape par etape sans devoir me précipiter a la dernière seconde  ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> et si.... je planifie ma journée et je vais m'y tenir etape par etape sans devoir me précipiter a la dernière seconde ?


 
On s'en fout !!!

Dégage !


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si pour une fois tu tombais le futal !


----------



## al02 (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si me non (Georges).


----------



## Aladdin Sane (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si on arrêtait de dire des conneries?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2007)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait de dire des conneries?


Ah, ben faut bien choisir sa ligne directrice aussi.
le public suit, hein, c'est normal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si ma tante en avait ; je l'appellerais tonton ?...


----------



## meskh (20 Novembre 2007)

*Et si...*on allait à la piscine ??


----------



## kisbizz (20 Novembre 2007)

et si ....j'arretais d'ecouter en boucle bad day avec les casque en son  maxi   avant de perdre a jamais l'ouille ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> et si ....j'arretais d'ecouter en boucle bad day avec les casque en son  maxi   avant de perdre a jamais l'ouille ?


Tu fais un peu ce que tu veux, tu sais...

Sans rire, on s'en cague !!!!!!!!!!!!:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Novembre 2007)

*Et si Sonnyboy*
était la double identité de Nephou  ? ! ? ! ? ! ?





:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Et si j'appuyais sur la gâchette ?


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et si j'appuyais sur la gâchette ?



Attend qu'il sorte des toilettes publiques


----------



## dofre b (20 Novembre 2007)

et si   je me raser la barbe ......


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2007)

Et si je fésé ain aiphor kan jékri ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Attend qu'il sorte des toilettes publiques


 
Nan... plus de toilettes publiques... j'ai peur...


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

et si on laissait vivre ce fil 24 heures de plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et si on laissait vivre ce fil 24 heures de plus ?


Et si tu n'existais pas, dis-moi pourquoi j'existerai ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Novembre 2007)

Et si, pour une fois, je m'abstenais d'apporter une contribution transparente dans un fil condamné avant qu'il ne sombre ?

Et mirde.


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2007)

:sick: ...et si j'avais pas la gastro aujourd'hui ....j'arriverai quand même à faire ds bulles ?


----------



## meskh (21 Novembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> :sick: ...et si j'avais pas la gastro aujourd'hui ....j'arriverai quand même à faire ds bulles ?



donc...

*et si * je faisais des bulles avec mon Q ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2007)

*Tous mes amis sont partis
Mon coeur a déménagé
Mes vacances c'est toujours Paris
Mes projets c'est continuer
Mes amours c'est inventer
Si, maman, si
Si, maman, si
Maman, si tu voyais ma vie
Je pleure comme je ris
Si, maman, si
Mais mon avenir reste gris
Et mon coeur aussi
Et le temps défile comme un train
Et moi je suis à la fenêtre
Je suis si peu habile que demain
Le bonheur passera peut-être
Sans que je sache le reconnaître
Si, maman, si
Si, maman, si
Maman, si tu voyais ma vie
Je pleure comme je ris
Si, maman, si
Mais mon avenir reste gris
Et mon coeur aussi
Mon coeur est confortable, bien au chaud
Et je lasse passer le vent
Mes envies s'éteignent, je leur tourne le dos
Et je m'endors doucement
Sans chaos ni sentiment
Si, maman, si
Si, maman, si
Maman, si tu voyais ma vie
Je pleure comme je ris
Si, maman, si
Mais mon avenir reste gris
Et mon coeur aussi
Si, maman, si
Si, maman, si
Maman, si tu voyais ma vie
Je pleure comme je ris
Si, maman, si
Mais mon avenir reste gris
Et mon coeur aussi *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

J'ai vomi 
Merci


----------



## dofre b (22 Novembre 2007)

et si on coupait la musique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si on cessait de prendre les manches à balai pour des tabourets ?


----------



## sundance (22 Novembre 2007)

et Sissi alors !


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon&#8230; y&#8217;en a pour tout le monde(et même plus mais je vous le mets quand même)

&#8212; et si vous pouviez diriger vos dés&#339;uvrements passager vers d&#8217;autres place&#8230;
&#8212; et si vous oubliiez un instant que votre idée de fil n&#8217;en est peut être pas une bonne
&#8212; et si vous pratiquiez un peu l&#8217;abstinence dactyle&#8230;
&#8212; et si vous vous contentiez d&#8217;ignorer les fils
&#8212; et si vous arrêtiez de penser que vos avis sont importants&#8230;
&#8212; et si vous arrêtiez de penser que vos discussions sont les plus innovantes depuis les raids dans les forums techniques par thebiglebowski et DarkTemplar&#8230;
&#8212; et si vous arrêtiez de penser que tout le monde a du talent&#8230;
&#8212; et si vous arrêtiez de tirer sur les ambulances (voir les corbillards)
&#8212; et si vous la fermiez un peu de temps en temps pour qu&#8217;on ne soit pas obligé de le faire à votre place&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si on relisait l'intitulé de cette sous partie du forum: "forum d'expression"
et si on prenait les choses un peu moins au sérieux et qu'on considérait ce forum pour ce qu'il est: un forum et pas un lieu où tout doit être parole d'évangile?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On s'en fout !!!
> 
> Dégage !




 quel bonheur


----------



## Pierrou (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si je me motivais pour commencer mes dossiers de partiels-que-c'est-pas-facile-de-les-faire-quand-la-fac-est-bloquée-mais-bon... :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si c'était ce qu'on appelle un fil méthadonique.
C'est comme la guedro dont les accros ont besoin. Mais là, c'est juste un pis-aller, un truc qui permet de pallier au manque, à la compulsion de flooder, en automatique, sans se casser la nénette. Pour pouvoir poster toute la journée, parce qu'on a rien d'autre à foutre, ou juste passer deux ou trois heures et pisser de partout comme un clebs, pour marquer son territoire.
La méthadone, c'est bien. Usage prescrit, contrôlé, pas déraper, juste pas déraper, tranquille, plus le bide qui aspire le sang, plus l'air qui manque dans les poumons, plus les boyaux qui se tordent, les dents qui grincent et les yeux qui s'incrustent au fond des orbites, plus les pupilles dilatées. Juste attendre parce qu'on a que ça à foutre, parce qu'on peut faire que ça. Parce qu'il faut faire autre chose que de se fixer. Faut arreter, mais le corps veut pas. Le corps, il veut rien d'autre que se détruire, se consumer, se foutre en l'air.
C'est vrai, quoi. Pourquoi on laisserait pas les guédros du flood en paix, parqués ?
Je sais. Après, ils débordent de partout, c'est dégueulasse.

De quoi ? 

"Le flood est le niveau zéro du forum d'expression !"


Ouais. 

"On est loin du zéro, en ce moment ?"

Pas plus, pas moins qu'avant.

"Ça se renouvelle pas trop ?"

Non, ça on peut pas dire. Ça stagne. Ça se maintient à flot.

"A flot de quoi ?"

A flot de je sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si j'arrivais à pas en foutre partout.


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si j'arrivais à m'en tenir à 8 heures par jour de taf, comme la majorité ? Si j'ignorais les coups de fils, toujours identiques, qui me parlent de "délais", d' "imprimeurs surchargés", de "retards à rattraper" ?

Si vous vouliez que ce soit livré à temps, il fallait débuter à temps, non ? Et si Noël, cette année, ne tombait pas un 25 décembre, ca changerait quelque chose ? Pour moi surement.

Maintenant, c'est clair. Le compte en banque est plein, je veux en profiter un peu. Ca prendra le temps nécessaire pour que les fichiers soient prêts. Je veux voyager, aimer, vivre. Merci de me le rappeler.


----------



## meskh (22 Novembre 2007)

*et si *, oh pis non.... !


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2007)

et si ... j'allais enfin dormir ?


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2007)

Et si je jetais enfin ces fleurs ? Et si je choisissais vraiment le présent ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et si ... j'allais enfin dormir ?


N'oublies pas de vomir avant.....


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2007)

et si ... j'allais boire une biere que foguenne m'a offert il y  a 3 ans ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et si on prenait les choses un peu moins au sérieux ...



Nan ; il peut pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Novembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> *Et si...*on allait à la piscine ??



quel manque d'ambition...   

Pour rester dans le sujet...
Et si je résiliais mon compte sur MacG... :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et si je résiliais mon compte sur MacG... :sleep:



revend le


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> quel manque d'ambition...
> 
> Pour rester dans le sujet...
> Et si je résiliais mon compte sur MacG... :sleep:


pas bête, mais il faudrait faire une action de groupe, massive, avec revendication à la clef.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2007)

Et si je cessais d'être malade de bonheur et de tristesse mélangés, comme à chaque fois que j'écoute "Toulouse" de Nougaro ?


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

et si t'écoutais plus cette chanson ?


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et si je cessais d'être malade de bonheur et de tristesse mélangés, comme à chaque fois que j'écoute "Toulouse" de Nougaro ?


Mange du chocolat


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et si t'écoutais plus cette chanson ?



J'ai essayé.



Sindanárië a dit:


> Mange du chocolat



J'ai essayé.



Je pense que si on arrivait à vous mélanger, tous les deux, on obtiendrait à la fin exactement le schéma du virus de la Gastro !  
Mais hélas, même si Sinda est ouvert, Le Captain sera de réserve(s).


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai essayé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pour que cela fonctionne  il te manque l'élément Macinside dans ta potion


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non, pour que cela fonctionne  il te manque l'élément Macinside dans ta potion



Ne vous sous-estimez pas : vous êtes parfaitement capable de faire chier par vous même, sans aide extérieure !


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne vous sous-estimez pas : vous êtes parfaitement capable de faire chier par vous même, sans aide extérieure !


 Ouais, d'ailleurs avant qu'on t'amalgame avec nous... ..._* ettttt... Si on reprenait le fil du sujet ? :rateau:*_


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne vous sous-estimez pas : vous êtes parfaitement capable de faire chier par vous même, sans aide extérieure !



et si c'était le propre des gens sur internet


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2007)

[mode vulgaire Saint-Feuillien de Noël ON]*Et si je lui baisais son petit con à cette bitch depuis le temps qu'elle m'allume*  [/off]


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2007)

Et si elle attendait que ça


----------



## kisbizz (23 Novembre 2007)

... et si j'invite le fils a dejeuner en remerciement de me preter sa voiture ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si j'allais faire un tour en enfer

(pendant que Satan y est pas)


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

et si satan l'habite ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si, mine de rien, ce fil était une résurgence honteuse et à peine cachée de l'esprit du "Et là maintenant ?"&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si je te disais que franchement, je vois pas ce que tu veux dire ? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si&#8230; je notais la discussion.


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si cent scies scient cent cyprès, six cents scies scient six cents cyprès


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et si, mine de rien, ce fil était une résurgence honteuse et à peine cachée de l'esprit du "Et là maintenant ?"


Et si ce fil ne ressemblait pas tant au lamentable et sempiternel fil des bonnes résolutions de début d'année ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Non non. Je n'y vois qu'une possibilité d'étaler sa vie encore une fois&#8230;

Et si j'allais aux toilettes ? Et si je vérifiais qu'il reste bien du papier ? Et si j'enlevais ma ceinture afin de baisser mon pantalon ? Et si j'ouvrais un bouqu&#8230; ah, non. Pas le temps&#8230; Et si&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (24 Novembre 2007)

Et si je me décidais à aller à la douche, étant donné qu'il est plus de treize heures ? 


Oh non, plus tard...


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

et si j'ouvrais le gaz


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2007)

_et si&#8230;_ (clic)


----------

